
Apple’s four great strengths are also vulnerabilities - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/05/apples-four-great-strengths-are-also-vulnerabilities/
======
joebadmo
1 seems like it won't be a problem as long as Apple keeps disrupting/inventing
markets a la iPhone and iPad. (This might be contingent on 4, though, I
guess.)

2 does seem like an issue to a degree. I imagine the subsidized pricing of
high end phones in the US only helps Apple, but I think their PC
marketshare/profitshare shows that they can sustain a great position just in
the high end.

4 is just weird logic. The fact that a strength isn't a strength when it's not
there anymore is a weakness? I mean, I understand that some part of Apple's
success probably depends on Steve Jobs, but the characterization just seems
weird to me, if only because it's obvious to the point of not worth
mentioning.

The whole thing reminds me of John Siracusa's excellent take on Apple's
strategy tax, though, which seems like a more important and interesting to
think about problem to me. [http://arstechnica.com/staff/fatbits/2011/03/the-
apple-strat...](http://arstechnica.com/staff/fatbits/2011/03/the-apple-
strategy-tax.ars)

